# Geschwindigkeit im Netzwerk



## Spacemonkey (5. Juni 2002)

Hi,

gibt es irgendein Programm mit dem man feststellen kann ob das Netzwerk richtig funktioniert?
Ich meine jetzt hauptsächlich die Geschwindigkeit.
Kann man das mit dem Ping-Befehl machen?
Wenn ja wie genau funktioniert das?
Ich kenne nur ping x.x.x.x
Oder fuktioniert das mit netstat?

Wie lange braucht ihr durchschnittlich für eine 600 MB-Große Datei um sie in einem 100Mbit-Netz von einem Rechner auf den anderen zu kopieren?


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Juni 2002)

ein programm dafür kenn ich so zwar nicht. 
aber die geschwindigkeit kann man sich doch einfach ausrechnen. einfach mal was grosses übers netzwerk kopieren und über grösse und zeit die transferrate errechnen.

100mbit = 12,5mb
bei 600mb wären also 48 sekunden optimal. das kann aber abhängig von der netzlast auch mal ziemlich nach unten gehen.


----------



## Christoph (6. Juni 2002)

vielleicht hilft dir 

*tracert* xx.xx.x.xx

oder

nslookup

wobei der letztere es wohl nicht is!


----------



## Kaprolactam (6. Juni 2002)

ähm... nslookup ist dafür wohl irgendwie falsch. Zum einen ist es dafür gänzlich ungeeignet, zum anderen wird er kaum einen DNS-Server im LAN haben, als drittes wird er damit nicht umgehen können.

Und tracert wird auch nur soviel sagen können wie ping, weil mehr als zwei-drei Hops wird er in seinem LAN kaum haben.

Wenn er allerdings 2k oder XP installiert hat, dann kann er in der Ressourcenanzeige auch den Netzwerktraffic einblenden, wenn er dann was größeres kopiert kann er da die Übertragungsraten nachschauen.


----------



## Christoph (6. Juni 2002)

> mit dem man feststellen kann ob das Netzwerk richtig funktioniert?


da is "tracert" nicht so blöd. vielleicht weiß er gar nicht wo er überall drübermuss??????





> nslookup
> 
> wobei der letztere es wohl nicht is!


wollt´s ja nur anmerken! vielleicht hilfts ihm mal! 

btw
warum soll er nicht damit umgehen können?


----------



## Spacemonkey (7. Juni 2002)

Danke für die ANtworten, werde es am WE mal ausprobieren.

@ Kaprolactam 

zu 3.Also so schlecht bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Nagual (12. Juni 2002)

*sniffer*

schon mal von sniffer gehört...

damit kann man das ganze NET verkehr überwachen... habe leider keine ahnung ob sniff auch für die win32 welt vorhanden ist...
wie lange ist auch frage ob du einen switch oder einen HUB hast... switch ist bis 10 euro teurerer aber kann im gegensatz zu HUB "denken"


----------



## Klon (12. Juni 2002)

Verwende das Programm NMap, dürfte jedem Linux Nutzer bekannt sein, gibts auch als winGUI.


----------



## Spacemonkey (14. Juni 2002)

Ich habe switch.


----------



## karldetlef (11. Juli 2002)

Gibts eigentlich auch nen Prog, um die Geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen, damit man bei einer Lan oder so, auch was ziehen kann während der andere spielt ohne ihn zu stören?
Das geht nämlich ganz schön auf die Ressourcen, und vorallem bei einer schlechten Festplatte, kann das dann ganz schön lange dauern...

Und wegen dem überprüfen....
zdnet.de


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

trotz theoretischer 12,5mb bei 100mbit sind nur ca. 6-9mbyte/s realistisch wg. des Protokolloverheads, Plattenperformance, blablabla!


----------

